# Apollo 13 Headsets (Plantronics MS50)



## crcook84 (Aug 12, 2010)

Anyone remember Apollo 13? I loved the headsets they used: Plantronics MS50. There were three variations they produced dependent on the connection the user was going to use it with. I was thinking of getting one and replacing the connector (should it be necessary) until I found out how much they cost. So, I'm hoping someone can direct me to something similar. I'm interested in a headset which I can wear on my head instead of over my Pinna. I'm interested in having earplugs/earbuds instead of mini-speakers. I'm interested in a microphone that will reach my mouth instead of laying against my cheek or half-way down the wire. Now, I have tried a variety of search keywords to use. However, I'm sure I haven't thought of all the different keywords or keyword combinations to come up with that magic combination that will lead me to the prize. So, I'm open to suggestions. I'm open to attaching some earbuds to a microphone with a headset (I've found some without the mini-speaker) and buying a Y-splitter that combines the two into a single connection. But, I'm hoping to avoid that.


----------

